
Uncertainty Driven Testing (defending TDD a little bit) - blambeau
https://medium.com/@blambeau/uncertainty-driven-testing-45936a80b99f
======
blambeau
I'm the author. If you are a software developer or run a software company, how
would you define your global test strategy? What and why do you test?

